

Ask HN: Is there a website that helps plan your trip based on your input? - 11185d

This is something that is very time consuming for me as a business owner and it got me thinking there should clearly be a simple answer to this. I&#x27;d love to hear what you guys think:&lt;p&gt;You input what kinds of things you like&#x2F;want to do, how many people, location etc... and the website spits out a google map with pit stops, timing and description including Tripadvisor reviews&#x2F;links to any place it recommends. Pit stops can be deleted or added to your trip.&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;d love to hear what you all think!
======
ctb_mg
I'd really like to see this as well. To me, planning sightseeing trips has
always seemed like it was a lot more effort than it should be.

I'd love to somehow see comments from other users for specific pit stops,
containing the sort of "insider" or "local" information that you'd want to
know about: "Eat at the little dive bar a block east, the cheese fries are
AMAZING."

------
LeBlanc
[https://roadtrippers.com/](https://roadtrippers.com/) is a great tool for
finding interesting food/locations along a google maps route.

------
gyepi
I came up with a similar idea while planning a recent trip in South Africa.
Couldn't find one. Great idea though.

------
meowmixer
utrip.com

